# Can this be true? VIP...



## winnipiseogee (Jan 28, 2013)

So I am buying an additional Wyndham Club Access contract.  Had I bought everything retail I would now have enough to qualify for Silver.  When I was speaking to the Wyndham rep today she tried to convince me on everything I was missing by not having bought my points retail (really only VIP benefits).

Mind you we are visiting Smuggs in the next couple of weeks so I know I will be subjected to the world famous Wyndham sales process.

Here is where it got interesting - she tells me about a once in a lifetime opportunity to buy CWA points for VIP status.  She says that I would need to buy at least 1 million points and that depending on what I have in my account it would only cost me approx $15k.  Of course I would need to speak with someone in person when I visit next week.

Rule #1 - Timeshare salespeople always lie

Rule #2 - Wyndham timeshares people lie even more!

That said platinum benefits for only $15k seems like a pretty decent deal.  I'd have way more points than I need but I've got a lot of employees and I've started giving out timeshare stays as bonuses and its proven really popular.

Am I just going to get locked in a room with a Wyndham rep where they tell me that its $15k a year for the next 10 years and if I don't sign I will never see my kids again?  

Is $15k as good a deal as it seems or is even that a bad idea?

I've been paying around $1 per thousand (after closing costs etc) on ebay so $15k for a million seems pretty fair.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 28, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> So I am buying an additional Wyndham Club Access contract.  Had I bought everything retail I would now have enough to qualify for Silver.  When I was speaking to the Wyndham rep today she tried to convince me on everything I was missing by not having bought my points retail (really only VIP benefits).
> 
> Mind you we are visiting Smuggs in the next couple of weeks so I know I will be subjected to the world famous Wyndham sales process.
> 
> ...



If I could make the jump to platinum for $15000, Id do it... but i dont believe him...Id like to hear the details

Ill bet its a down payment of $15000


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Paying $.05 for VIP is a BIG mistake. You'll never recover even what you'll pay and it adds zero resale value as it cannot be resold. Don't even consider it. You'll be sorry if you do it. If you need more points buy them resale as well you'll be far ahead. 

The only exception could be if you plan to be a mega-renter. In that case it could pay some dividends but the $15K sound low. I agree with Ron - they are talking down payment not total cost. Be very careful. I'd blow off the whole thing. 

VIP in general is a total ripoff. Don't fall for it. And keep the money in your wallet rather than some sales weasels.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response Ron - that is my suspicion as well.  For what its worth they told me that the promotion they are running is only for 1 million points or more.  I couldn't say buy my way into gold or silver.  It had to be platinum.

This is the problem with timeshare sales people. I know they are lying but I fell compelled to see if it could be true.  Although I don't see myself becoming a mega renter I do have over 100 employees.  Even if I just give out 5 or 6 vacations a year it could still pay for itself in 5 to 7 years.  Unless of course Wyndham changes the program!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Or maybe $15,000 would buy you 105,000 EOY points with enough bonus points for two years to get you to platinum at 1 million points before you drop back down.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 28, 2013)

Or maybe buying the EOY week will qualify you for getting all you resale points converted too.   That's how we became platinum members and I'll have to say I do enjoy the perks---no guest fees, no housekeeping, no reservation fees, lots of mini trips---especially at 50% off and a free upgrade.  But I do agree, often times they don't know what they're talking about.  I sort of fell into the "deal" and found a lot of stuff they told me weren't true (although I think they actually believed what they told me!)  But over the years, I've learned to use the program pretty well and am pretty happy with it at this point.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't hurt to listen.  Then read to see what is in print, realizing what is said doesn't count for a pinch of coon$hit.

Be prepared to walk away, which is probably what you'll be doing.

Timeos2 states his position about VIP status too strongly, too frequently, and in excessively conclusory terms.   (Stating it is not worth $.05 is just silly and detracts from his many good arguments.  VIP status does add to the value of your ownership despite the fact it might not be transferable.  The more points an owner already has, the more sense it makes to move up to VIP status.  Trying to get there from zero is another matter.)  While there certainly is an amount that it makes sense to pay to move to VIP platinum, I agree you are unlikely to be presented a contract that makes sense.  

With 1 million points, you can take a couple of nice vacations a year, make a couple of no-risk reservations to rent, and give one away.  You won't get many 4BR presidential units but you'll get a lot of 2BR deluxe units.

Didn't Wyndham bump the VIP Platinum level way higher than 1 million?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2013)

chapjim said:


> ..Didn't Wyndham bump the VIP Platinum level way higher than 1 million?



No - moved both Silver & Gold levels moved higher up. Unless you count/consider Presidential Reserve a BUMP UP of the Platinum level of ownership.


----------



## kalua (Jan 29, 2013)

*1,000,000 points*

I had a similar offer about 4 years ago, I insisted i be shown in writing where this was , needless to say ,it wasn't and they wouldn't put it in writing when I insisted after about 4 people told me it could be done,they got mad i mean foaming at the mouth mad,they didn't want to give me my gift,but i got it and left ,in any case let us know if it turn's out to be true ,then i'm with ron i want some of that to.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 29, 2013)

kalua said:


> I had a similar offer about 4 years ago, I insisted i be shown in writing where this was , needless to say ,it wasn't and they wouldn't put it in writing when I insisted after about 4 people told me it could be done,they got mad i mean foaming at the mouth mad,they didn't want to give me my gift,but i got it and left ,in any case let us know if it turn's out to be true ,then i'm with ron i want some of that to.



What was the size and amount of the new contract they wanted to sell you and would they take back existing contracts to do it?  Or did it not get that far.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 29, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> What was the size and amount of the new contract they wanted to sell you and would they take back existing contracts to do it?  Or did it not get that far.



It didn't really get that far.  They told me the "special" was only for contract purchases over 1 million points and only for CWA.  Since they told me that the price was dependent on what I already owned (yes they knew it was all resale) I'm going to guess that they would take my old contracts as trade-in and issue me a single new contract.

I think that time permitting I will probably sit through the presentation because even if its only part true it might be worth it.  Of course my wife is on the contract and she NEVER attends the sales pitches so maybe they won't even talk to me.  I will report back on what I hear though.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 29, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> It didn't really get that far.  They told me the "special" was only for contract purchases over 1 million points and only for CWA.  Since they told me that the price was dependent on what I already owned (yes they knew it was all resale) I'm going to guess that they would take my old contracts as trade-in and issue me a single new contract.
> 
> I think that time permitting I will probably sit through the presentation because even if its only part true it might be worth it.  Of course my wife is on the contract and she NEVER attends the sales pitches so maybe they won't even talk to me.  I will report back on what I hear though.



Thanks.  If you want it take it, not all sales offices take re-sale contracts back.  If this one is, I would suggest making sure they take all re-sale contracts back in conjunction with giving you just one deed with the new purchase included.  That is the safe way to do it so rule changes do not catch up with you.  Wish you luck.  If this is real, if I understand two earlier posts, maybe you could give them their names and phone numbers with their permission and make it a three for one for the sales rep, that ought to get you all the best deal they can make.

The wife may have to attend to get the gift, however, if the gift does not matter, then they should talk to you anyway.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 29, 2013)

Every time I read through one of these Wyndham posts it makes my head spin but I have to do it even though I haven't the foggest idea what people are talking about.  It all sounds so complicated.  Please don't take this as being negative re Wyndham.  I don't have the knowledge to be either pro or con. I just love reading the stuff particularly the "cancel and rebook" comments.

George


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm betting the $15K is what you pay for a down payment and then they show you how to use extra holidays to let them rent your extra points and use Wyndham Rewards to supposedly recoup the remainder of the payment needed to make that purchase. You will never be able to do it that way, but they will make it look very convincing on paper.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 29, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> It didn't really get that far.  They told me the "special" was only for contract purchases over 1 million points and only for CWA.  Since they told me that the price was dependent on what I already owned (yes they knew it was all resale) I'm going to guess that they would take my old contracts as trade-in and issue me a single new contract.
> 
> I think that time permitting I will probably sit through the presentation because even if its only part true it might be worth it.  Of course my wife is on the contract and she NEVER attends the sales pitches so maybe they won't even talk to me.  I will report back on what I hear though.



If you may even be tempted in the slightest to actually make a purchase make absolutely certain you completely understand what the CWA pool of inventory available really is and that any and all VIP perks - what you'd really be paying for - are guaranteed in writing. If not you are risking your significant purchase cost for what may very well be a smaller amount of available use opportunities and the well known tendency for Wyndham to reduce or eliminate the very VIP perk(s) you feel make the expense a value to you. 

Actually they will not guarantee VIP benefits so that alone should tell you this would likely not be a move in your long term best interest. As long as you don't fall for it then it is worth hearing about. Too many get mislead and actually spend big money they don't need to . Be extremely careful.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 29, 2013)

They get very creative at math.

If you buy this from us...

And you PIC these two properties...

And you get triple bonuses on everything...

And you book everything at 60 days...

And you deposit this here...

And you rent these out for six times your maintenance fee...

The end result is that we PAY YOU to take 28 vacations per year!

I actually asked the last Wyndham timeshare saleswoman if she was really that bad at math, or if she thought I was just stupid.  I was insulted by the absurdity of her claims.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 29, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Every time I read through one of these Wyndham posts it makes my head spin but I have to do it even though I haven't the foggest idea what people are talking about.  It all sounds so complicated.  Please don't take this as being negative re Wyndham.  I don't have the knowledge to be either pro or con. I just love reading the stuff particularly the "cancel and rebook" comments.
> 
> George



Don't feel bad. Wyndham weasels are the best at spinning yarns around the ego inflating VIP designation all the while dancing around the fact that is has very little true value and even that could be taken away at their whim. 

Although a bit complicated at first glance the underlying Points system - just the basic one you can get extremely inexpensively on resale - is actually a very good one. If you can grasp the idea of use years, banking, borrowing, renting and pooling points it can become a great value for very nice vacations. They have great resorts in many areas and OK resorts in some place other systems have nothing.  We owned for nearly 20 years and found it a great way to enjoy an extremely flexible timeshare ownership. Unfortunately the management has done all they can to make it an unpleasant experience and we ended up selling. We still use Wyndham as a regular system to stay at - we just rent now for a significantly less amount than owning.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 29, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> It didn't really get that far.  They told me the "special" was only for contract purchases over 1 million points and only for CWA.  Since they told me that the price was dependent on what I already owned (yes they knew it was all resale) I'm going to guess that they would take my old contracts as trade-in and issue me a single new contract.
> 
> I think that time permitting I will probably sit through the presentation because even if its only part true it might be worth it.  Of course my wife is on the contract and she NEVER attends the sales pitches so maybe they won't even talk to me.  I will report back on what I hear though.



The change of direction and emphisis on 1 million point contracts may very well be real and not a good thing for the future of VIP Silver and Gold.  Just copied the following from the Wyndham site.  Note:  It is VIP Platinum that is listed and not VIP program or VIP Silver, Gold, or Platinum.

Member Benefits

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Program Benefits
CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus is your points-based exchange program that allows you to vacation at more than 70 resorts and enjoy a number of exciting vacation benefits.


CLUB WYNDHAM® Access
CLUB WYNDHAM Access offers access to multiple resort locations for reservations within the Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) window.


CLUB WYNDHAM® Platinum
The CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus VIP Program provides special benefits to you, our valued owner. Enjoy exclusive benefits in recognition of your status as a CLUB WYNDHAM Platinum Owner.


----------



## Scotty J (Jan 29, 2013)

My member Benefits page says the same other than Platinum is replaced by "Gold" because that is the level I am currently


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 29, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> Since they told me that the price was dependent on what I already owned (yes they knew it was all resale) I'm going to guess that they would take my old contracts as trade-in and issue me a single new contract.



That is how we became Platinum.  We had a lot of Hawaii properties through Pahio (mostly bought resale) and bought an EOY 1 bedroom at Bali Hai.  They converted our Pahio weeks and we are Platinum.  I guess the WCAccess is a new requirement because I think we are WCplus.   We still go back to our resort almost every year, but have gotten upgrades and weeks for 50% off a few times.  Just saying, it is possible to become Platinum for $15,000----we did it for $13,000.


----------



## rebeccajo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Reply to CAN THIS BE TRUE?*

We fell for this a couple of years ago and we regret it?  1 million points means maintenance fees of $5,000 a year for us.  They put all our points together into one contract (which we are paying on) and told us all the wonderful benefits we would receive.  We have had trouble getting reservations at any of our preferred destinations. Even with a bigger window for reserving. Looks like everything is going to renters because the prices are cheaper to rent instead of own. We have one contract which is tied to Branson Mountain Vista in Missouri.  Unless we want to go to Missouri every year we are not finding availability at most of the resorts we request. My husband and I both work. We have given away weeks and used our points for maintenance fees. Recently we bought 3 airline tickets and it cost 600,000 points (not a good value). We do not have enough vacation time to take off or work the system like we should.  As soon as our contract is paid off we plan to rent most of our points (when we figure out how to do this). We have paid $$$$ for this VIP status and it has not been worth it.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 29, 2013)

You'd be very wise to heed the words of previous buyers above that took the bait. Don't do it!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 29, 2013)

rebeccajo said:


> We fell for this a couple of years ago and we regret it?  1 million points means maintenance fees of $5,000 a year for us.  They put all our points together into one contract (which we are paying on) and told us all the wonderful benefits we would receive.  We have had trouble getting reservations at any of our preferred destinations. Even with a bigger window for reserving. Looks like everything is going to renters because the prices are cheaper to rent instead of own. We have one contract which is tied to Branson Mountain Vista in Missouri.  Unless we want to go to Missouri every year we are not finding availability at most of the resorts we request. My husband and I both work. We have given away weeks and used our points for maintenance fees. Recently we bought 3 airline tickets and it cost 600,000 points (not a good value). We do not have enough vacation time to take off or work the system like we should.  As soon as our contract is paid off we plan to rent most of our points (when we figure out how to do this). We have paid $$$$ for this VIP status and it has not been worth it.



There is no need to wait to rent your points..You wont recover the mortgage payment but you can probably cover your mf


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 29, 2013)

rebeccajo said:


> We fell for this a couple of years ago and we regret it?  1 million points means maintenance fees of $5,000 a year for us.  They put all our points together into one contract (which we are paying on) and told us all the wonderful benefits we would receive.  We have had trouble getting reservations at any of our preferred destinations. Even with a bigger window for reserving. Looks like everything is going to renters because the prices are cheaper to rent instead of own. We have one contract which is tied to Branson Mountain Vista in Missouri.  Unless we want to go to Missouri every year we are not finding availability at most of the resorts we request. My husband and I both work. We have given away weeks and used our points for maintenance fees. Recently we bought 3 airline tickets and it cost 600,000 points (not a good value). We do not have enough vacation time to take off or work the system like we should.  As soon as our contract is paid off we plan to rent most of our points (when we figure out how to do this). We have paid $$$$ for this VIP status and it has not been worth it.



For what it is worth, there are probably people here on TUG that would give you more than what Wyndham is giving you for the maintance fees.  One poster that rents, I think indicated once that he let a group of points go that he thought he was going to lose for $4 dollars per thousand points, last checked, that was well over the maintance fees per thousand that Wyndham gives.  If memory serves, they were giving about $2.50 per thousand points.


----------



## kalua (Feb 1, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> What was the size and amount of the new contract they wanted to sell you and would they take back existing contracts to do it?  Or did it not get that far.



i don't rember but as always if you do it ,guess who is going to get the short end of the stick there was a awhole bunch of flowerly BS about equity trade ,and renting and so on, i was already p....d off and didn't want to hear that bs,because when i wanted to equity trade a year or so earlier they wouldn't do it


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 1, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> ...I actually asked the last Wyndham timeshare saleswoman if she was really that bad at math, or if she thought I was just stupid.  I was insulted by the absurdity of her claims.



One of the best lines I have heard in a sales presentation! :hysterical:

Jason


----------



## 55plus (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it possible Wyndham is buying up large contract at some resorts to sell as Access points to keep the weasels happy and employed? I always wondered why Wyndham wasn't cruising eBay buying up contracts at high demand resorts like Old Town Alexandria, etc., to resell themselves at the developer price. I'm thinking that that would be another revenue stream for them...


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 1, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Is it possible Wyndham is buying up large contract at some resorts to sell as Access points to keep the weasels happy and employed? I always wondered why Wyndham wasn't cruising eBay buying up contracts at high demand resorts like Old Town Alexandria, etc., to resell themselves at the developer price. I'm thinking that that would be another revenue stream for them...



Very possable if they are not getting enough intervals back from the HOAs that they want.  Judging from what is currently showing on E-Bay for Smokey Mountain and Myrtle Beach (remember the massive number of intervals under the Wyndham banner at these locations) they may already be doing it.  I forsee a day in the near future that the better resorts in the better timeframes in the Wyndham System will not be able to be had for under $2,500 dollars counting bid price plus closing costs.

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1


----------



## ronparise (Feb 1, 2013)

As long as the resorts keep feeding Wyndham foreclosures to put into CWA there is no reason for them to go to EBay.

Wyndhams stated goal has always been to grow the system. ie more dots on the map.  And recently they have been able to do that without the expense of buying land and building buildings...As  long as they have plenty of new points to sell from these new resorts, (that cost them nothing) there is no need to go to EBay for more; more, that would compete with the new stuff and delay a "sold out" status for the new resorts, and the cash flow that a 10% management fee generates

However if there ever comes a time when Wyndhan can make a profit by taking back, or buying back "used" points with out cannibalizing their new sales, Im sure they will do it

I sure hope you are right however.   If they were to buy back my stuff at a penny a point, Id turn the $10000 I spent on it into $100000


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 1, 2013)

The reason they don't buy it back is because they know what it's worth.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't they "buy back" when they are upgrading someone and rolling it into a new contract?  On paper they say they are buying it for $10,000 and then give a $10,000 discount on the new $60,000 contract.  It makes the owner feel like they really own something valuable and that the new ownership will be equally valuable.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 2, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> Don't they "buy back" when they are upgrading someone and rolling it into a new contract?  On paper they say they are buying it for $10,000 and then give a $10,000 discount on the new $60,000 contract.  It makes the owner feel like they really own something valuable and that the new ownership will be equally valuable.



I think thats exactly right and thats the circumstance that makes sense for them..ie they get a new sale today. The trade that they have been pushing recently is your deeded property (weeks, converted weeks or udi) in exchange for Club Wyndham Access. Your deed will go into the CWA pool and you will get CWA points back for it. But understand its not a straight up trade...you will have to add to your ownership. So the total number of points Wyndham has for sale goes down  (good)...If they were to go to Ebay they would be adding to their inventory of unsold points. (bad)

Understand  that Wyndham pays the mf to the resorts for the unsold CWA points in their inventory...They no doubt manage that number (mf that they owe) quite closely. They wont take back deeds willy-nilly for CWA if they dont have to.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 2, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I think thats exactly right and thats the circumstance that makes sense for them..ie they get a new sale today. The trade that they have been pushing recently is your deeded property (weeks, converted weeks or udi) in exchange for Club Wyndham Access. Your deed will go into the CWA pool and you will get CWA points back for it. But understand its not a straight up trade...you will have to add to your ownership. So the total number of points Wyndham has for sale goes down  (good)...If they were to go to Ebay they would be adding to their inventory of unsold points. (bad)
> 
> Understand  that Wyndham pays the mf to the resorts for the unsold CWA points in their inventory...They no doubt manage that number (mf that they owe) quite closely. They wont take back deeds willy-nilly for CWA if they dont have to.



At least one resort sales staff is still selling deeded properties that were taken back as they were orginally sold, i.e. UDI contracts.  Do not know how many are given to Access and how many are just re-sold.  Atlantic City to be exact.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 2, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Is it possible Wyndham is buying up large contract at some resorts to sell as Access points to keep the weasels happy and employed? I always wondered why Wyndham wasn't cruising eBay buying up contracts at high demand resorts like Old Town Alexandria, etc., to resell themselves at the developer price. I'm thinking that that would be another revenue stream for them...



Wyndham just dumped over 400 units (over 20000 weeks)(3,080,000,000 points) into CWA...that ought to keep the salesmen busy for a little while. add that to the stream of foreclosures coming in from the resorts and the new points at the WAAm resorts and Wyndham doesnt need any more to sell today (at least thats my opinion)  Of course if they had their sales staff  begging for more stuff to sell because they had buyers lining up for more and nothing to sell them...that would be different...but thats not the case today


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 2, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Wyndham just dumped over 400 units (over 20000 weeks)(3,080,000,000 points) into CWA...that ought to keep the salesmen busy for a little while. add that to the stream of foreclosures coming in from the resorts and the new points at the WAAm resorts and Wyndham doesnt need any more to sell today (at least thats my opinion)  Of course if they had their sales staff  begging for more stuff to sell because they had buyers lining up for more and nothing to sell them...that would be different...but thats not the case today



That could be why sales staff can still some deeded properties through their sales offices.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 5, 2013)

Ever wonder how best to counter the lying and weasling of timeshare salespeople??  Bring your 2 year old!  Apparently timeshare salespeople can't withstand the awesome destructive force that is a bored two year old!

That said I did follow up on the Wyndham VIP issue that I had originally posted on.

When I first went to meet with the salespeople they asked if I had brought my mailer.  I explained that nothing had been mailed to me but that I had discussed the VIP offer on the phone.  They told me that nothing could be done without the mailer.  Oh well....  About 6 hours later they called telling me that they were able to validate that I was "eligible for the special offer".

When I met with them (I didn't bring my spouse but brought the child instead!) they told me the same line I had gotten on the phone.  Wyndham is running some sort of special - and you apparently need to be pre-screened for it - in which I could purchase a minimum of 1 million CWA points thus giving me platinum VIP status.  After a 45 minute totally unnecessary pitch on the wonderfulness of VIP status they finally gave me the details of the offer.  Basically it was that the contract was going to cost me $30,000 but they would give me $13k in trade-in equity on my existing 400k or so resale points.  Net it was going to cost me $18,400 which is more than the $15k I was told originally but not out of the ballpark.  Supposedly I would then own a single 1 million point every year CWA contract.  

I asked why Wyndham was doing this and they told me that they had no idea but it was only for "high rollers" that had purchased resale and had a history of adding guest names to reservations.  I find this interesting because I'm certainly not a high roller and I have only owned Wyndham points for less than 6 months and I have never booked anything under anyone else's name.  

I do however own about 300,000 RCI points which I frequently book in my employee's names so I'm wondering if they are cross marketing.

I had already decided I wasn't going to purchase anything before I walked in the door.  I originally wanted the Wyndham points to book primarily in newport RI where there isn't any real ARP for CWA.    That said I was curious what the deal was and it appears to be for real.  

When I told the salesman that I wasn't interested he turned up the pressure so I gave my daughter a sharpie marker I had stuck in my pocket - when she started writing on the furniture he let me leave.  Really a win-win all around!!

I'd love to hear if anyone gets a similar offer. It actually sounds like a decent deal I'm just not sure I would use up 1 million points each year (in addition to my other timeshares).


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> Ever wonder how best to counter the lying and weasling of timeshare salespeople??  Bring your 2 year old!  Apparently timeshare salespeople can't withstand the awesome destructive force that is a bored two year old!
> 
> That said I did follow up on the Wyndham VIP issue that I had originally posted on.
> 
> ...



If they took the re-sale deeds back and issued a Club Wyndham Access Certificate to re-place the re-sale deeds, depends on how much you would use in reservations that had the VIP Platinum benifits.  It sounds like it would be a good deal for the mega-renters amoung us.

From what you decribe, it almost sounds like the Wyndham Vacation Ownership computers and the RCI computers may be chatting between them.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 5, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> I asked why Wyndham was doing this and they told me that they had no idea but it was only for "high rollers" that had purchased resale and had a history of adding guest names to reservations.  I find this interesting because I'm certainly not a high roller and I have only owned Wyndham points for less than 6 months and I have never booked anything under anyone else's name.
> 
> .



I wonder why they didnt mail me anything.. I have several resale contracts and I put guests on a lot of reservations.

By the way can I borrow (babysit) your 2 year old next month


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I wonder why they didnt mail me anything.. I have several resale contracts and I put guests on a lot of reservations.
> 
> By the way can I borrow (babysit) your 2 year old next month



For what its worth I never actually got a mailer either.  I only heard about it when I called in to check on the status of my newest resale contract.

Feel free to borrow the 2 year old!!  It was funny how often they offered to send her up to the free day care while we met!  I'm bringing the little monsters to every update meeting from here on out!


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> For what its worth I never actually got a mailer either.  I only heard about it when I called in to check on the status of my newest resale contract.
> 
> Feel free to borrow the 2 year old!!  It was funny how often they offered to send her up to the free day care while we met!  I'm bringing the little monsters to every update meeting from here on out!



Do not forget the drawing items minus the paper.

From the sounds of it, did you hear of the offer from the Title department.  If not, our friends the mega rentors would appriciate the phone number.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 5, 2013)

> only for "high rollers" that had purchased resale and had a history of adding guest names to reservations.


If this is true (and it probably isn't) it means they are actively courting mega-renters.  More likely, the sales dude(tte) has figured out that VIP works for mega-renters, and was going to use that as a wedge 'twixt you and your money.


----------



## antjmar (Feb 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I wonder why they didnt mail me anything.. I have several resale contracts and I put guests on a lot of reservations.


Ron arent you already silver or Gold VIP? 

I  have all resale going to smuggs in 2 weeks might be tempted to chat with them.
Just need a sharpie!:rofl:


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

antjmar said:


> Ron arent you already silver or Gold VIP?
> 
> I  have all resale going to smuggs in 2 weeks might be tempted to chat with them.
> Just need a sharpie!:rofl:



How good are you at bluffing, apparently the other poster could hold their own.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

bnoble said:


> If this is true (and it probably isn't) it means they are actively courting mega-renters.  More likely, the sales dude(tte) has figured out that VIP works for mega-renters, and was going to use that as a wedge 'twixt you and your money.



The thought of courting mega rentors occurred to me.  That does not appear to be their past practice to any great degree, but times are a changin.  Maybe the major mega rentors that belong to ARDA might go for it.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 5, 2013)

antjmar said:


> Ron arent you already silver or Gold VIP?
> 
> I  have all resale going to smuggs in 2 weeks might be tempted to chat with them.
> Just need a sharpie!:rofl:



No two year olds  and not Gold or Platinum either


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> No two year olds  and not Gold or Platinum either



I guess you get the long verizon then, do not forget the check book.  Oh, what the heck, they would probably waive the check book and just lend the money.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 5, 2013)

Just a couple of follow-on thoughts & comments.

The phone number I had called and from where I heard about the idea was 1-866-812-9798.  Not sure where it goes but I'm sure the mega renters would know what part of the Wyndham world I was calling.

When I went into sales the first time and mentioned this the reps no clue at all what I was talking about.  I'm guessing it isn't a huge program (at least not yet).  

We never got to the fine print but they early in the discussion he suggested I would not be able to buy additional resale points.  When I balked at that he told me that I could buy additional resale points but VIP benefits would only apply to retail purchases.   I'm curious what the fine print would have said about this.

My thought is that Wyndham saw I had purchased 3 resale contracts totaling over 400k points in about 3 months and decided they would rather get their talons into me.  Even if they purchased the million points off ebay they would still make an $18k profit off of me and then theoretically I would be forced to buy only retail points if I wanted my VIP benefits.

Maybe I'm giving them too much credit but it would appear their marketing is getting much more sophisticated and rather than just duping the naive they are now trying to make $$ off of even experienced time share users.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> Just a couple of follow-on thoughts & comments.
> 
> The phone number I had called and from where I heard about the idea was 1-866-812-9798.  Not sure where it goes but I'm sure the mega renters would know what part of the Wyndham world I was calling.
> 
> ...



Stay tuned.  Maybe some of the mega rentors or mega rentor wanta bees will be able to locate this offer and let us know if it works.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 5, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> Just a couple of follow-on thoughts & comments.
> 
> The phone number I had called and from where I heard about the idea was 1-866-812-9798.  Not sure where it goes but I'm sure the mega renters would know what part of the Wyndham world I was calling.
> 
> ...



Stay tuned.  Maybe some of the mega rentors or mega rentor wanta bees will be able to locate this offer and let us know if it works.  I called the number and it is Title Services at Wyndham.


----------



## kanerf (Feb 7, 2013)

Last year after purchasing another resale contract, Wyndham sent me a Silver VIP card out of the blue (I still have it).  For about a month when I logged into the website, it showed Silver VIP status.  It then disappeared and nothing was ever said about it.  Last time I had an update, I flashed the card at them and asked about it, but they had no idea.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

kanerf said:


> Last year after purchasing another resale contract, Wyndham sent me a Silver VIP card out of the blue (I still have it).  For about a month when I logged into the website, it showed Silver VIP status.  It then disappeared and nothing was ever said about it.  Last time I had an update, I flashed the card at them and asked about it, but they had no idea.



The proof is in the pudding, do you get the Silver VIP benefits when you book a reservation under the 60 day window?


----------

